# surprising place to find leds...



## turbodog (Aug 17, 2009)

I just bought a honda big red 2 days ago.

While looking at it today I noticed the tail lights have 3 leds each. Pretty surprising to find these since I expected normal bulbs.

http://powersports.honda.com/offroad/muv.aspx

Nice 'vehicle'.


----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 17, 2009)

was shopping for a new appartment, and one of the lifts had LED lights in it.

Crenshaw


----------



## monkers (Jul 11, 2010)

they have them in TVs these days...


----------

